#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  February Member of the Month -Sigma

## Mary Sue

*Text Version:*

_To be read while listening to Star Wars Theme Song_

Long, long ago, in the beginning of RPA
The Admin Council joined together to devise a way to honor its most outstanding members.
Thus, the Member of the Month was created.
Each month, one member in particular was distinguished from the rest, so that all of RPA could revel in their glory.
This month of Feburary
The Council wishes to honor a member who has shown much dedication to the site in both his roleplays and the site as a whole.
As a roleplayer, this member has left his mark on RPAs Science-Fiction sub forum.
This members currently running RP is called Fedori: World at War. He is also a participant in the RP The Second Interplanetary Age.
It is well known to the world of RPA that this members skill lies in creating massive universes and intensely unique storylines as well as engaging strategy style roleplays.
But this member has also been known for his warm welcomes to our new members and his willingness to join new roleplays and help get them off the ground.

And so
For his out of this world personality.
The Admin Council wishes to grant Februarys member of the month status to
SIGMA

Congrats!
Thanks for being such a stellar member of RPA!

----------


## Merry

Congrat's to you Sigma!  Happy February! 
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats Sigma, I am so pleased to see your name here honored as February MOTM!

----------


## GraftRaven

Congrats Sigma! You deserve it!  x3

----------


## L

SIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude, what a great time to return - one of my favoritist peeps got the MOM  ::D:  Congats and well deserved man

----------


## ILYTH

Congrats Sigma, very well deserved  :XD:

----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulations Sigma! You really really deserved this one!!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratualtions Sigma!!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Sigma!  Congrats and congrats and congrats.  Thanks for all you do for our site.  You totally deserve this award!

----------


## Mary Sue

CONGRATS SIGGY!  ::D: 



This Tooper is dancing because you are awesome!

----------


## Cleopatra

BRAVO, BRAVO!! *standing ovation*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Sigma

Aw! thank you guys, this really surprised me! never thought I get an award and it feels awesome!

----------


## Alice

Yay Sigma! Congrats!!  ::D:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Here's to you!

----------


## Aslee

Congrats! ~ ~ I've read your RP, you deserve this!!!

----------


## Xanthuss

Congrats Sigma, your writing is amazing, how you fit so much in such a small place is beyond me, and your a cool person to  ::):

----------


## Merry



----------


## V

Congrats Sigma  ::D:

----------


## Mary Sue



----------


## Nazgul

Well earned sir.  Well earned.

----------


## Kris

Way to go my friend  ::):

----------


## Merry



----------

